# Uses for whey. Post yours here please.



## gfam (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm needing ideas. If there isn't a thread like this already, could you post yours here?

Here's mine.

-Gjetost
-In place of water boiling things & bread baking.
-Added to water when soaking beans.
-Feeding to livestock.

There has to be more. Help & thanks.


----------



## gfam (Jan 10, 2009)

Any other cheesemakers here?


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I don't make cheese too often now, but yes, bread making is a good way to use it up. I never thought of doing beans with it, that's a smart idea. Chickens/poultry get it, too, when I have it.

Jennifer


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=259028&

Here is another thread we had about this.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mine goes in the compost!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have used whey in my whole wheat bread. Makes a good, moist bread.


----------



## eam (Jun 5, 2002)

Whey ricotta then what's left after that:

Makes delicious bread - substitute it for the liquid in any bread recipe
I use it half and half with milk/cream in a custard or pudding
Pizza crust
Pigs

I love the bean idea!

Elizabeth


----------



## Strange Bear (May 13, 2002)

There is a book called Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon that preserves with whey. Interesting book


----------



## Bricore (Sep 8, 2007)

Whey = extra mother and daughter time for us. We make up face mask with it.
I normally have way more then I need so the chickens get the rest of it.

Dora Renee' Wilkerson


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I jar mine up and process it like milk. Keep it for emergency use. We sometimes have water issues, so this comes in handy for making macaroni or boiling potatoes or gravy or bread or whatever. Great to have on hand for an emergency liquid.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

It makes wonderful potato soup and clam chowder base- we use it for all above, too.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

How long does it stay good when kept in the fridge? I have some that is a week old that I am just now able to get to....


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I have kept it for as long as 2 weeks. Not sure if it would go longer.
I am about to go bake a little with what I have now, and then can up the rest.


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

mamajohnson said:


> I have kept it for as long as 2 weeks. Not sure if it would go longer.
> I am about to go bake a little with what I have now, and then can up the rest.


How do you can it? I am pretty new to all of this and haven't ever process milk, either.

THANKS!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I do it just like milk, I figure it has to be pretty close. Sterile quart jars and lids, put in the hot whey (heat it sorta slow), close it up and put it in a water bath for an hour. *Or* 10 psi for I think 10-15 min (dont pressure the milk so I don't remember exactly)

This keeps pretty good. I just jarred up about 6 more jars from the last cheese making. I usually measure it, if I am shy of a whole jar I will add water. Great to have around for rice making or baking or whatever. We are limited on drinking water, so I find it coming in handy many times.

oh - if you don't make the whey ricotta out of your first batch of whey there is a little bit of solids that floats in the jars when you can it. I have found that when I make the whey ricotta the resulting whey has less solids in it.
I either scoop it out or mix it in when I open the jar. Sorta depends on what I am doing with it.


----------



## Merit (Jul 15, 2009)

Heating it kills off the beneficial yogurt-like bacterias?


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

i have heard you can marinate meat in it, haven't tried it yet. I used it a breakfast casserole in place of milk this weekend and it turned out well. Made my first ricotta with whey after making raw milk mozzarella last week. Pam


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I feed mine to my dogs. They love it.


----------



## bluereef1 (Sep 18, 2009)

Per Sally Fallon's Nourishing Traditions cookbook, whey is excellent for making lacto-fermented pickles, which are the traditional old-style pickles (virtually salt-free, no vinegar). By using whey in the pickles instead of salt and vinegar, you create a nutritious vegetable, high in digestive enzymes (great for your body if you eat a lot of cooked foods), high in vitamins, and low in sodium, and high in beneficial bacteria. Just a spoonful with each meal is good enough to see benefits.

For example, for naturally fermented cucumber pickles (aka Half Sour Pickles), in a clean sterilized jar, add sliced cucumbers, 4 TBsp whey, 1 tsp unrefined sea salt, 1 tsp mustard seed, garlic and dill to taste, and enough water to cover, leaving 1" headroom in jar for expansion. Close jar tightly. Leave on counter for 3 days. Place in fridge and enjoy! Delicious!! Lasts for months.

I also make the above recipe with grated carrots and ginger (omit the spices).

The whey lasts for 6 months by itself in the fridge in a clean sterilized jar.


----------



## Alfe (Oct 3, 2009)

I feed whey to the cats, dogs and chickens. I soak raw almonds in whey for about 12 to 24 hours and slow roast it in my oven overnight.


----------

